# Madone Project One Colors/Pics



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm looking to get a solid color Madone as I just don't like the billboard Trek puts on every tube. Everyone likes something different and I prefer the simpler look.

I'm thinking pearl carbon but the project one web site doesn't show it very well. I'd like a bike that shows the carbon weave in it as my 2004 fuel has that. Does anyone have a pic of a bike done with the pearl carbon or know which colors show the carbone weave through??

When you get a solid color project one - what stickers does trek put on there or can you get it completely without stickers - even without the trek on the downtube?

Lastly - when ordering a project one is it just an upcharge to an existing bike that they have on the website or does it have to be ordered as a frame? If it has to be ordered as a frame I'm guessing the cost goes up significantly more than just the upcharge for the P1 paint.

I was hoping that for a solid color it was just an additional $250 over the cost of the complete bike.

Thx


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

The cost of the project one paint job just adds to the cost of the entire bike. My wife has a project one fuel that is just solid baja blue. It looks really good. In my experience, I have noticed that the project one paint jobs are of a little bit higher quality than their normal paint jobs. I am not sure if you can get one without the Trek on the downtube though.You dont have to get the other logos on the bike for sure. My wifes solid color paint job added about $200 to her bike. The solids are the least expensive option. I am considering a baja blue madone. I believe her paint was discounted a little off the msrp by the dealer because we have bought so many bikes from him but I believe the msrp on the solid paint project one is around $300.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

you have to have trek on the downtube and project one on the top tube, i think the others are optional. just talk to your dealer he/she should be able to answer any question for you, thats what you pay them for, and most of them love helping customers, especially ones that order "nicer" bikes and are going to use them.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Mine's Project One (Madone SSL 5.9) but it's in the Lance 7 time scheme...

I have my name printed on the right side of the top tube.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

mine is black carbon rear, red flames, pearl white tips


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

well, project one colors are expensive but very nice. i don't think that trek will ship a frameset without trek-logos. but you can have understatement-look by having the frame painted in pearl carbon and the decals in black (or the other way round). looks very stealth! btw, the socond (bigger) pic isn't a madone, it's a 5900. i just posted it to show the color.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

if you are thinking about getting a project one you should check with your dealer about a new promotion they have going. project one can be had for $99.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

$99 bucks for P1?????????????? And what, they paint the word Trek for you??
Seriously, $99?? Where did you find that out from?

Coz that'll be a big discount man.. Or is it just something your/certain dealers have for a while? Interesting.. I'll let my friend looking for a new bike know..


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> Seriously, $99?? Where did you find that out from? Or is it just something your/certain dealers have for a while?



The P1 promotion applies to all Trek dealers in the US and Canada, and will is scheduled to run through February 28th. Tandems are excluded from the promotion.


----------



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

Daddy yo yo said:


> well, project one colors are expensive but very nice. i don't think that trek will ship a frameset without trek-logos. but you can have understatement-look by having the frame painted in pearl carbon and the decals in black (or the other way round). looks very stealth! btw, the socond (bigger) pic isn't a madone, it's a 5900. i just posted it to show the color.


Daddy yo yo, Good pic I was thinking of the pearl carbon with black stickers just like you have. Or starry night black with black stickers. LBS said the Trek P1 guy said no to that combo so I might go with Starry night black with silver TREK. 

Can't tell, did they make you put the stickers on the seat tube??


----------



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> $99 bucks for P1?????????????? And what, they paint the word Trek for you??
> Seriously, $99?? Where did you find that out from?
> 
> Coz that'll be a big discount man.. Or is it just something your/certain dealers have for a while? Interesting.. I'll let my friend looking for a new bike know..



When did that promotion start??? Just recently??

Is there any place that you can read about it on line?? http://projectone.trekbikes.com does not mention it.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

ridebikes said:


> When did that promotion start??? Just recently??
> 
> Is there any place that you can read about it on line?? http://projectone.trekbikes.com does not mention it.


Yeah, it just started a few days ago. Promotional info will be posted online soon.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Now THAT, is something I wanna check out too!!! Maybe I'll get a pilot.. Or not.. Oh well, I still wanna check it out even if it's just for the sake of looking...


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

i work at a shop and got pretty excited about the P1 sale too. if you have any questions just call up or stop by your dealer, they have all the info.


----------



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> Yeah, it just started a few days ago. Promotional info will be posted online soon.


WhiskeyNovember - do you have any insight on the paint schemes that will be available? Same solid/dart/flames/polka dot schemes or something new? 

Colors - I'm hoping they come out with the Black Carbon Weave that allows the carbon weave to show through. Almost looks like a clearcoat. I have it on my '04 Fuel 98. 

Anxious to see details of that promotion come out as I was about ready to pull the trigger on this. Sounds like I should be patient.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

There will be at least one new "mix and match" paint scheme, in which colors can be customized like the custom flame/dot schemes, but I don't think the $99 promotion will apply to the new one.

Beyond that, all I know is there will be some new flowery schemes...


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

ridebikes said:


> Daddy yo yo, Good pic * I was thinking of the pearl carbon with black stickers just like you have. Or starry night black with black stickers. LBS said the Trek P1 guy said no to that combo* so I might go with Starry night black with silver TREK.
> 
> Can't tell, did they make you put the stickers on the seat tube??


nice color choice(s)! :thumbsup: i think i'd go for starry night black with black decals. i can't see the p1 guy say no to that combo because they offer that combo on their website. i'd nail him down to that! and they already did this combo a couple of times, otherwise i wouldn't have pictures of those colors, eh!?


----------



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

I see the promotion on the web site, but it says for dart, flames and polka dot only. It doesn't say solid colors. Anyone know if the promotion includes solids?

Unfortunately I already bought the 5.5 SL complete bike without the project one paint. Thinking I might try to sell the frame outright and go with the project one after all. Maybe an expensive mistake.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

The solid color project 1 paint is not included in the promotion. Its msrp is about $250 so the price difference would only be like $160 between the promotion colors and solid colors,not much of a difference on an expensive bike. I thought about project 1 on the Madone 6.9ssl I am receiving next week but after extensive brooding I decided I liked the stock carbon black pearl as good or better than my project one choices. I would make very sure I liked the paint scheme on project 1 before I ordered one because sometimes things dont look in person like you think they might on the website.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

woops, correction, I did not order the Madone 6.9, I ordered the 6.5ssl. sorry


----------

